# HDS-8 for ice fishing??????



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a HDS-8 that I use on my boat and I was wondering if I could use it for ice fishing. I was planning on getting a ice transducer but I haven't been able to find one. So I was going to just get a regular one and rig up a way to use it. Also planning to get another power cable and run the unit with one of those small ice fishing batteries that cabela's has.
Question is, will one of those small batteries be enough to power that unit for a whole day, should I get 2 batteries or just get a dedicated Ice unit.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have used a 7 inch lowrance and powered it up just fine with my ice battery.

I would have two batteries though and I wouldn't turn the backlight up too much it will suck up alot of juice. Moutn it to a Genz or homemade box. buy a 9h battery 7 is too small. 

You should be able to find a ice ducer online somewhere. I have two 8 inch lowrances myself and it would be awesome for the ice but I just ended up getting a lowrance ice machine. Come to think of it...not sure why I did.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Ive been using my520cigps unit off the bow of my boat 5yrs now and love it


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I did this to my old humminbird 565 for ice fishing.all metal was bought,no cutting,and is fully adjustable from 4" ice to 22".Just loosen 2bolts ,adjust, tighten.The finder bag and battery sit on top to hold it down.The bag is an old lunch bag I built a wood frame inside of to mount finder and hold battery.Can't have $20 in set up(minus the finder,of course).














Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's my hds 7 



ATTACH]89891[/ATTACH]



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Lowrance sells an ice kit.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

you can get a 12amh battery(enercell brand) at radio shack for $29.99, will run all day and then some. the 7 and 9amh batteries can fall short in cold weather with the lcd sonars.

make sure you get your transducer level, thats the biggest trick to it, so your not tweaking it constantly on the ice.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank's for the repies guys, I'll be ordering it all up today with the beefier battieries. Didn't think we would get this much Ice and I'm bored of the stocked trout.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Buy a ppp-18i, and a hds5 ppp-18i conversion kit. It will work, may have to buy a new gimbal mount for it, and you might have a hard time zipping the bag shut when not in use. But it will allow your hds8 to be used as a ice machine. I am currently doing the same conversion for my elite 7.


----------

